# Lips bit off?



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

one of my reds got one side of his lips bit off (top and bottom) while he and one of my others where fighting over a peice of shrimp. he seems fine and it even looks kinda funny like he is snarling or something :laugh: not to mention you can clearly see his teeth. my question is....anyone ever have one of their P's loose part/all of a lip like that? and did it heal up back to normal or does it heal and leave a permanent "snarl" on one side of his mouth? I spent an hour trying to get a good pic of it before my camera died, not even one turned out







...I'll try again tomorrow.

thanks
Gaijin987


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

As i see your sign. you got 5 pygo in 75g...that is to much for a pygo in 75g....it should be in 125g...or bigger IMO..

That is normal for them for them to get biten when feeding over food...you can add some aqaurium salt and melafix in the tank...do 50% water change weekly untill it heal up...it should heal up back in the normal, but it can leave some snarl in it..

Piranha can heal really quickly..so no major problem other then you need a bigger tank for them.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ull need atleast a 120g to house 5 reds


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

they are only about 3-3.5" long and I am goin to get a BIG tank in the near future for them







I was just wondering how many people have seen this kind of bite heal before.....how likely is it to scar?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I have seen it and it can be heal up pretty well..depending on how deep is th bit...you may or may not see it.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

one of mine is currently missing a lip right now to hes also been missing an eye since birth so hes my little trooper i call him long john silver


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

It should heal within a month.I doubt it will even leave a noticable scar.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Gajin...that should heal up pretty quickly. Nothing to worry about. Also, forgive everybody jumping down your throat for having 5 Pygos in a 75G when they dont even know their sizes. Obviously the bigger the better, but youve got some babies...Im prrrrrrrrrrretty sure theyll be alright for quite awhile. Its not like they were fighting over territories bc the tanks too small, they were fighting over a piece of food everybody!! Ive got 5 pygos in a 90g and they are all getting along beautifully. No fin nips, no stunted growth, etc. My water params are perfect and my water is crystal clear. Oh yeah, they all range from 4-7" also, so these arent babies Im talking about. In the future, yeah, bigger tank. But youre good in the mean time...its not like youre housing them in a 30g you bought from Meijers..

Also, for everybody who hates on overstocked tanks (not to go off topic), have you ever seen Hollywoods mixed Pygo tank? That happens to be one of my favorite tanks on this board, and that thing is CRAZY overstocked. But nobody gives him sh*t bc he knows what hes doing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Some cocksuckers cut the lips off their piranhas to give them a "Sinister" look.
This practice just sucks.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, and no worries











Piranha_man said:


> Some cocksuckers cut the lips off their piranhas to give them a "Sinister" look.
> This practice just sucks.


Agreed









I'm not into cutting the lips of my P's at all


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Gaijin987 said:


> Some cocksuckers cut the lips off their piranhas to give them a "Sinister" look.
> This practice just sucks.


Agreed :nod:

I'm not into cutting the lips of my P's at all








[/quote]

...that shows the teeth? or they think it looks cool cus it looks like they got attacked?.....pretty damn lame


----------

